# HELP! Evinrude 9.9 not shifting correctly



## bobcat_fisherman (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm a newbie at working on motors. I dropped the lower unit on my 1976 Evinrude 9.9hp motor last night to replace the water pump impeller. When I put the lower unit back on I had a really hard time getting the gear cable to go back into the strap/connector piece that is held together by a screw. After putting the motor into Forward, Neutral and Reverse I was able to make it fit. However, now I can only shift from Reverse to Neutral. It will not even go into the Forward gear.

I'm guessing it has to do with link that connects the shift cable. Sorry I don't know the technical names of all of these parts. Its the first time I dropped the lower unit. What's the trick to getting that hooked back up correctly? There's only about enough room to get a screwdriver inbetween the upper and lower unit when hooking it back up. When I push to hard on it, the linkage gets pushed down into the lower unit housing causing instead of hooking up right.

I can take more pictures if I need to. Thanks for any info.

Here are a few photos of the lower unit and the strap/connector that the gear shift cable goes into.














Here is a photo looking up at the upper unit. You can see the gear cable at the bottom of the photo that needs to be connected.






Video showing how it will not go into Forward.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 10, 2012)

You are not all the way into the shift connector with the shift rod. Spread the halves of the connector just a little with the tip of a flat blade screwdriver. Note that the shift rod has a machined groove around it. That groove has to line up with the screw threads. Pull the lower screw from the connector and visually line it up and then re-install the screw and you will be good to go.


----------



## johnnyclack (Mar 10, 2012)

Using a flash light watch closely (in the bolt hole) as you move the side case shift lever, you should see the 
machined gruve (pappy's post) move into the connector link. The is very little room for error, tight tolerance.Check the matching gruve on the bolt and you'll see what I am saying 

Once lined up insert the screw/bolt, carefully tighten DO not OVER TIGHTEN.

_It takes the original/same type bolt, a standard replacement bolt will not work _


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Thats what I figured it is. I'm going to go out there and work on it soon when the rain lets up down here. I'll let you know how it goes.

I have some general questions about the lower unit and water pump also. I'll create separate thread for that.


----------



## JMichael (Mar 11, 2012)

bobcat_fisherman said:


> Thanks for the info. Thats what I figured it is. I'm going to go out there and work on it soon *when the rain lets up down here*. I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> I have some general questions about the lower unit and water pump also. I'll create separate thread for that.


I guess you haven't been watching the radar. :lol: If you're in the rain now, (like me) I don't think we're going to get out of it anytime soon. Since it's moving north, you'll get clear skies long before I do though.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Mar 11, 2012)

I had that happen to my honda a few weeks ago, all I had to do was drop the lower unit, and make sure everything went back together right


----------



## bassin4fun (Mar 12, 2012)

Also, before installing, pull shift rod IN LOWER UNIT all the way up. this will give you a little more room to work while attaching lower unit. Keep shifter on motor in forword but, actually gearcase will be in 'reverse' . As lower unit draws up,shifter should index. Others out there.....correct me if I am wrong????


----------

